# "10 Annoying Things Women Do"



## SqueeKee (Mar 23, 2006)

Okay, the following is an article I found on iVillage, apparently it's taken from AskMen.com

I am super curious to know what women think of this list, and maybe hear what you guys might put on a "Annoying Things Women Do" list (Sounds awefully short to me!)

:laughing:

*10 Annoying Things Women Do*



Men love women. The way they look, smell, walk and talk are just some of the reasons why we consider them a divine species. Yet we can't live with them, and we certainly can't live without them...

...for the most part anyway, because perfect, they are not. And upon serious analysis, I've discovered the top 10 things women do that drive men to the brink of insanity.

*10. Pretend to be virtuous*

A recurring theme among many women is that they try to place themselves under a "holier than thou" light, never admitting that they fooled around or dividing their number of boyfriends by five. Now, we applaud those ladies who truly are innocent and pure, but the rest should stop trying to water down their past. Women are allowed to have just as much fun as guys, and they should find a man who can appreciate that.

*9. Criticize other women*

Why is it that many women can't make a simple compliment toward another woman? They love to nitpick about everything from weight to hairstyle and everything in between. Only a woman will notice if another woman's shoes don't match her purse and turn it into a calamity.

Granted there are some women who are readily willing to admit when another woman is hot (and hopefully invite her over for a mÃ©nage a trois), but most don't want to distract their men with any competition. Nevertheless, we spot the hot ones anyway.

*8. Act jealous*

Oftentimes, just mentioning another woman's name can spell the end of your existence. Imagine, then, the warfare you'll have to endure if she finds out you were at a gentleman's club.

Call it what you will, but a lot of women have this thing that causes them to second-guess everything, especially their man's loyalty. That's why when another female enters the equation in any way, shape or form, she tenses up. If you've given her reason to doubt you, then her paranoia is likely justified. Otherwise, you shouldn't have to pay the price because she's feeling insecure.

*7. Become needy* 

Some women have some serious security issues. They need their men to hold them, rub them and tell them how special they are. They turn men into their emotional crutch and look to us for moral, mental and emotional support.

There's a real irony here when you think of all the women who go out of their way to show us how independent they are. These are usually the same women who become extremely insecure once they finally fall in love. Of course, as tempting as it may be to use this to our advantage, I think most men would prefer the tougher version. This way, they'd at least retain some peace of mind.

*6. Speak in code*

The old "What are you thinking?" question is a timeless example of how women love to test their men and search for our true feelings about them. They hurtle obscure, theoretical questions at us that, according to them, we're supposed to know the answers to if we're really their soul mates.

What a pitiful sight it is, seeing a guy tense up as his mind goes into overdrive, looking for the right answer, while his lady looks on from a distance with her arms folded and foot tapping. At this point, there's nothing left to do except throw an answer out there and hope we don't end up in the doghouse.

*5. Invade our personal space*

Women have this instinctive tic that makes them want to groom us anytime they want and make our personal belongings theirs.

In other words, when they're not adjusting our tie for the umpteenth time, they're rummaging through our drawers, looking for a sweatshirt to change into. Am I the only one who sees a problem here? We all know that there would be hell to pay if we so much as thought about giving them a haircut or sorting through their stuff, so why is it that our turf is fair game?

*4. Become too emotional*

They cry over anything: a sad movie (or even a happy one), a broken nail or a haircut gone awry. What's worse, they expect us to clean up the emotional mess. And if there's one thing we suck at, it's dealing with a crying woman on our shoulder.

It's not that we're insensitive, but aside from saying, "There there, sweetie," we don't know the first thing about comforting a woman. The fact that women are usually more delicate and vulnerable is great; we just don't want the steady stream of tears for every minor setback.

*3. Shop till they drop*

When it comes to shopping, there just aren't enough hours in the day for most women. Whether it's browsing, window-shopping or an all-out spending spree, they can spend hours on end in a shoe store, among others, without even thinking about food, water or any of their responsibilities.

But what's worse is that they have to take us along for the ride. So there we go, from store to store, wandering aimlessly back and forth while they inspect every article of clothing by its respective price tag.

*2. Talk incessantly*

Chris Rock nailed it when he said that asking how her day went renders a 45-minute conversation. Most women love to talk, and if you give them the ammo, they won't stop. It's not that we don't care about what they have to say; it's just that we don't need to hear every minute detail.

*1. Use sex as a weapon*

In the war of the sexes, it's all about who wears the pants in the relationship. Oftentimes most women, in an effort to show their superiority, will attack men's universal weak spot: sex.

And while I applaud them for this gutsy tactic, they really should leave the basic human needs alone, don't you think?

*Learn to Tolerate*

In the grand scheme of things, women's annoying habits aren't that bad. Chances are you'll adapt to them in time, as will she when it comes to your annoying tendencies. Nobody's perfect, and I think that's something we can all agree on.

Source


----------



## jennycateyez (Mar 23, 2006)

i dont do any of those things except number 7 become needy i do need a man to hold me and tell me sweet things and number 1 which i always do!


----------



## Becka (Mar 23, 2006)

Jenny you bad girl you re: #1 :laughing:

I admit it - I do #2 and #3. Well BF and I don't usually shop together but I come home constantly with bags. I suppose I well up at movies sometimes too, not really any other time tho.

Sometimes when i am babbling non stop at home i will throw in some ludicrous comment or call him a funny name just to see if he is still listening.

I still think men have WAY more bad habits than we do !!


----------



## lglala84 (Mar 23, 2006)

I am so guilty of all these things............I must be an annoying women:icon_smil............but I dont mind


----------



## lglala84 (Mar 23, 2006)

> Jenny you bad girl you re: #1 :laughing:
> I admit it - I do #2 and #3. Well BF and I don't usually shop together but I come home constantly with bags. I suppose I well up at movies sometimes too' date=' not really any other time tho.
> 
> Sometimes when i am babbling non stop at home i will throw in some ludicrous comment or call him a funny name just to see if he is still listening.
> ...


----------



## Sofia (Mar 23, 2006)

I don't agree with that list at all. Not all women act like that. Some guys are more needy than the average woman and some tend to have a lot more bad habits. Boooooo to AskMen for the lame generalizations!!!


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 23, 2006)

i totally agree!


----------



## eightthirty (Mar 23, 2006)

I completely agree with the list. If the tables were turned and your man did all of the above things, wouldn't you think it was annoying?


----------



## MACGoddess (Mar 25, 2006)

The things that I HATE that women do to men that were on that list were:

- Use sex as a weapon

- Invade our personal space (more than a normal degree though)

- Talk incessantly (and by this I mean the one way talking...)

- Speak in code

- Become needy (granted I "need" Rob, but I am not annoying about it to him)

- Act jealous

- Criticize other women


----------



## Andi (Mar 25, 2006)

the only thing I do constantly is #4: be too emotional

but I canÂ´t help it, and my bf loves me for it cause none of his ex girlfriends opened up to him to a point where they let him see them vulnerable and emotional.

oh and whatÂ´s not on the list and what I hate about myself: I tend to play mind games &amp; try to manipulate guys (OMG that acutally sounds worse than it is, LOL) A lot of times I donÂ´t really realize it though and hey it usually works, but I still feel bad about it. itÂ´s ok to do that to get what you want, but I hate it when I do this in relationships. IÂ´m really trying to get rid of this bad habit


----------



## LVA (Apr 4, 2006)

omg ... i'm so guilty of most of the things on the list ....


----------



## Jinx (Apr 20, 2006)

Umm, okay. that highlighted statement explains why there are so many insecurities with women, duh.

If a man is hoping another woman will be invited to a mege a trois, how the heck do they expect their girlfriend NOT to be threatened and insecure??

This author just wants a buddy he can have sex with; someone he can get away with making sexual comments about other women, free pass to gawk at other women, not give any emotional support to a girlfriend, basically not have any accountability to a relationship, but have sex whenever he wants. Or what they want, since it was a compilation. If men want the "Perfect Girlfriend they better straighten up their own acts.


----------



## ExquisiteChick3 (Apr 28, 2006)

Not all women act like that. I dont think i agree with all of this.


----------



## chocobon (Jun 1, 2006)

Become needy and speak in code  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

